# Dog Walker Practical Field Training Day - 22nd April



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

_I've found a lot of people express amazement that anyone could walk a group of other people's dogs and stay in control - this is your chance to find out how we do it. Two spaces left, don't miss out!_

One day practical field day specifically designed for new dog walkers, or those thinking of setting up.

Dogs - body language & communication
Multiple dog handling
Safe transportation
Working with dog owners
Common issues and problems
Key handling

Your field day will be PRACTICAL experience with dogs - you will accompany Linda and her dog walkers throughout their working day and be hands-on with the dogs.

Clients look for experience when taking on a dog walker which is difficult to provide when just starting up  there are lots of 'theory' courses you can go on, practical training is very hard to find  this is a unique opportunity not to be missed! A Certificate of Attendance is awarded at the end of the day.

£45 for the day, transport to/from dog walks included, please message me for an information pack.

"After doing loads of research and trying to find someone who would show me the ropes of this amazing world of working with dogs I found a kind lady who agreed to it. I met her and her dogs and six months or so later I started this adventure! Two years have passed and we are still going. It has not been easy at times but I dont regret it for a second!
Francisco Freeman, Amigo Pet Services, Exeter"

More info here, but contact me for an info pack if you're intereste in coming.

Boredom Busters - Dog Walking Practical Field Day


----------

